

Housing's new brand identity - captn3m0
https://housing.com/lookup

======
captn3m0
I'd personally find it better if Housing were investing in better things than
brand identity. Also, this page is full of ridiculous brand-isms.

They take pictures of buildings in a certain way, because it aligns with their
new logo. Also, new typeface for no reason.

